

Request HN: Please all update contact info in your profile - ashishb4u

Hi All. This is just a thought. Many a times we run into discussions which are not useful to the HN community in general, and sometimes we run into people of networking/general interest. Maybe we can carry on the conservations &#38; networking in private and keep HN clean!<p>Please mention your contact info in the "about" section of the profile. The email field is not visible in public. Be sure to be smart when entering email id to prevent spams!
======
mrduncan
Reminder: The email field is only visible to mods, not other users. If you
want your email to be visible to other users, add it to your "about".

~~~
teej
I highly recommend adding your email to your profile. I get emails from HNer's
sparsely (about once a month) and they're always detailed, specific, and
respectful of my time.

~~~
mahmud
Best think I have done in my entire internet life is using my real name on HN
(a first for this anonymous privacy hawk!) and leaving my contacts.

You folks have been the best! Great face to face meetings too.

~~~
nethergoat
I wish I had the same foresight you did - my one regret about signing up for
HN is not using my real name as my username.

It would be great if pg added the ability to change one's username, but given
the HN community's usual sentiment on feature requests (a sentiment I share),
I'm not holding my breath.

------
MicahWedemeyer
Also, please don't get too cute with techniques to derail bots from parsing
your email address. I'm more likely not to email you rather than decode your
clever cypher.

Maybe you'd prefer to only be emailed by people willing to jump through a lot
of hoops, but I'd recommend making it easier for people to reach you, rather
than harder.

~~~
Xavi
I'd argue that "cute obfuscation" techniques aren't needed anymore... gmail's
spam filter is pretty good...

~~~
keefe
Yep, plus not everyone who scrapes emails is a spammer (such as myself).

Of course, if you put your real email here you're a little crazed.

~~~
aarongough
I don't see how that works. I happily put my real email everywhere, I also use
my real name... Is that supposed to be a problem?

~~~
keefe
I'm posting with my real first name at least... at first I thought you are
joking now I am ??? I don't know about you but I have dozens of emails, my
"real" one is the one for people I take seriously and close friends.

~~~
aarongough
I only have a couple of email addresses. I'm not worried about someone knowing
my email address... Why would I be? I comport myself online the exact same way
I would face-to-face. If anyone is sending me annoying/abusive emails I can
simply block them. But that has never happened...

~~~
keefe
lol I think I verge hypergraphia with emails so I segregate on how urgently I
need to reply, so for example my "real" email goes to my phone always

------
ryanelkins
I've found this to be very helpful - I've received more than a few emails
through my HN profile from people interested in what I am working on - often
from people who did not publicly comment on anything I was doing at all.

There have also been time when I've wanted to contact people and couldn't.

------
staunch
HN should have some very basic private messaging, like Reddit has had since
the very early days.

~~~
s-phi-nl
It already has messaging capability, but it's only enabled for YC and
founders. See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=112732>.

------
ErrantX
Put your blog/site/projects in there too. I like to browse the profiles of
people making interesting comments to see what they are up to.

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
Or to see if someone making a strong statement has any experience whatsoever
to back it up.

------
jf
Where is your contact info?

~~~
ashishb4u
Sorry, Updated. I had an impression that the email field would reflect in my
profile info.

~~~
csomar
I still don't see anything. Does changing about box needs time to update?

~~~
tbrownaw
It's there now, so I guess it does (caching proxy maybe)?

------
joshfinnie
Since this is about your "About" section of the profile, I have to ask: Why
are the links you add to your profile not clickable to people who view it? Is
it because of spam? Or some other reason? I just found this always interesting
to me.

~~~
mcav
Probably due to spam, but I wish PG would just add links with rel=nofollow
instead.

~~~
jbooth
Eh, rel=nofollow is kinda like those car stereos that won't play unless you
put in a code. Doesn't stop people from ripping them off, they'll just figure
out it's useless later.

~~~
mcav
Yeah, but we want to avoid search engines from following the links, not
humans. Search engines respect nofollow.

~~~
jbooth
And humans, or human-coded robots for that matter who are ignorant of nofollow
will still post all kinds of blogspam, thinking it's effective.

------
michaelkeenan
Please also add your location if you're comfortable sharing that.

------
sabj
These are my real initials, I haven't added my email yet... though I suppose I
should!

